

Atomwise (YC W15) scores $6M to use deep learning for drug discovery - SimplyUseless
http://venturebeat.com/2015/06/03/y-combinator-backed-atomwise-scores-6m-to-use-deep-learning-for-drug-discovery/

======
BloatedWolf
Awesome!

